# DIY Front Caliper Rebuild (using MKII 9.4" as a model)



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

Haven’t seen a DIY caliper rebuild so I took pictures while my girlfriend and I rebuilt some MKII calipers this weekend. Rebuild is EXTREMELY easy with the right tools and if you are somewhat mechanically inclined. This is for fronts specifically, rear calipers with parking brake provision are threaded onto the parking brake mechanism.

Tools required in general
-compressed air & blow gun with rubber tip
-Flare nut wrenches for brake hose fittings
-Brake caliper rest tool or C-clamp
-Allen socket for caliper bolts
-torque wrench
-brake fluid, brake grease, super fine steel wheel, and some shop rags
Prior to removal inspect brake lines, bust boots, etc to see what you will need. Now would be a good time to replace old brake hoses or upgrade. I personally have also upgraded to solid bushings on some of my cars instead of the stock rubber guide bushings.
EDIT: Solid bushings are only available for newer models as far as I am aware, MKIIs not being one of them . . .
(1) remove caliper and brake line from car. Brake line to car should be 11mm wrench; brake line to caliper could be 15mm wrench or a banjo bolt depending on model.

(2) Clean up caliper as so desired. A grinder with a wire brush wheel does wonders! Check metal guide sleeve and clean with super fine steel wool. Get all of the brake fluid out of the caliper using a reset tool or C-clamp.
(3) Resting the caliper on some shop rags place a piece of wood about ½” thick between the piston and the caliper. Hold onto the caliper (if you like your fingers don’t put them in front of the piston) and put the rubber tip of the blow gun into brake hose fitting and let it rip. Try controlled burst at first and take it easy. Once you do it once it will make sense.

(4) Clean piston and housing with brake fluid and check piston for pitting. Remove the piston seal being careful not to damage the caliper. If the piston is pitted then it must be tossed. As far as I am aware pistons are not available as a separate part so the whole caliper must be replaced. If the piston is good clean everything up. Now would be a good time to paint the caliper if you have the desire.
(5) Before putting anything together compare the old seals and boots with the new ones and make sure you have the correct parts. Install new piston seal into caliper. Apply a little bit of grease to the seal and the interior of the housing.

(6) To install the dust boot first put it on the outside lip of the piston making sure it is orientated correctly. 

Now stretch it towards the back of the piston until the boot is fully extended. Keep pulling it until the lip that goes into the caliper is extended past the piston. 

Now install the lip into the caliper. Once it is seated push the piston into the caliper push the piston in fully. As long as you seated the boot correctly in the caliper the dust boot should just pop into the outside lip on the piston once it is fully pushed in.

(7) Press the new bushings into place. It is easiest to fold them in half long ways and shove them in. MKIIs also have a plastic liner that must be put in before the metal sleeve can be installed. Use a small flat head to push and expand the plastic sleeve before installing the metal guides.

(8) install brake hose onto caliper using appropriate tools. Install caliper back onto carrier and reconnect brake hose to hard line. Note that MKII calipers have one short and one long bolt.
Parts for MKII are listed below . . . if I get some energy maybe I will look up other models and add to it.
MKII
171 698 447 A Bushing set (rubber bushings and plastic sleeve for 1 caliper)
171 698 471 B Set of seals (1 piston seal and 1 dust boot)
N 014 715 3 Caliper Bolt M8x45mm
N 044 755 3 Caliper Bolt M8x55mm
191 615 269 A Anti-rattle clip left upper or right lower
191 615 570 A Anti-rattle clip left lower or right upper
*Parts are the same for vented and un-vented 9.4” rotors except for pads.
Pictures reloaded on 1/13/2008
*IM me on vortex if you have any questions* 


_Modified by evilpat at 6:55 PM 1-13-2008_


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: DIY Front Caliper Rebuild (evilpat)*

AWESOME AWESOME DIY. this belongs in the FAQ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## genikz (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: DIY Front Caliper Rebuild (white_r!ce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white_r!ce* »_AWESOME AWESOME DIY. this belongs in the FAQ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## 2bvwcrzy (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: DIY Front Caliper Rebuild (genikz)*

Thanks for the time, effort, and pictures! x3 in the FAQ


----------



## Rocco_Phil (Nov 5, 2005)

OK! I am doing a DIY for Electolysis for my 11" brake upgrade. Everything is way rusty, so these two would be good to have together (for rust removal). 
Thanks for the DIY. I love this stuff.


----------



## LDApower (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_Phil)*

Hey I need some help with my brakes; I have 9.4" solid rotor brakes but I'd like to upgrade to 9.4" vented. The rotors are wider I have found when I compared the rotors to each other, and the pads will not work from a 9.4" caliper. I am wondering if the caliper is larger, if the pads are thinner. 
My other option is to upgrade to 10.5" brakes, vented rotors because I have most of the parts and pieces, but I would like to put a set of snowflake rims on my Jetta......


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (LDApower)*

If you have the right calipers then the vented rotors will fit with slimmer brake pads made for the rotors. I believe that there are two types of mk 1 calipers for the solid rotors, only one of which will be able to fit the vented rotors and brake pads. 
Check me out though, I could be wrong.


----------



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (moonstation 2000)*

Nice!!!!


----------



## BrujulinMK3 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: DIY Front Caliper Rebuild (evilpat)*

Nice Job, This was the info i needed to do my front caliper job. Do you have a web site to find the rubber bushings and bolts??
Keep up the good work... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: DIY Front Caliper Rebuild (evilpat)*

*Great* write-up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ilg2064 (Apr 28, 2007)

Once you have the caliper out, do you need a C-clamp to push the piston back in? or a c-clamp is just needed when the caliper is in the car?


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

awesome DIY!


----------

